# Primeira célula viva com genoma sintético



## Rog (22 Mai 2010 às 19:52)

*Cientistas criam primeira célula viva com genoma sintético*

_Aplicação biologicamente poderosa pode ajudar a compreender os mecanismos da vida_

Cientistas norte-americanos anunciaram ontem a criação da primeira célula viva com um genoma sintético, assim como as possíveis aplicações desta descoberta: compreensão dos mecanismos da vida e produção de vacinas ou mesmo de ingredientes alimentares.

O anúncio foi feito por Craig Venter, fundador do Instituto com o mesmo nome, nos Estados Unidos, e co-autor da primeira sequenciação do genoma humano em 2000. 

“Este cromossoma - o elemento portador da informação genética - foi produzido a partir de quatro frascos de substâncias químicas e um sintetizador, e tudo começou com informações informáticas”, afirmou.

Para o investigador, a descoberta é um “passo importante científica e filosoficamente”.

"Mudou o meu ponto de vista da definição de vida e do seu funcionamento", acrescentou o investigador, cujo trabalho foi publicado na Science.

Esta descoberta pode também ser importante para desenhar algas, que podem capturar o dióxido de carbono e produzir outros tipos de hidrocarbonos, que podem ser utilizados em refinarias.

Novas substâncias

Poderá ainda permitir a criação de novas substâncias ou ingredientes alimentares, produção de vacinas e até bactérias para limpar a água.

"É uma ferramenta muito poderosa para projectar o que queremos que exista em Biologia”, resumiu.






_Colónia de Mycoplasma mycoides_

Em 2008, Vender e a sua equipa anunciaram que tinham conseguido um genoma bacteriano cem por cento sintético.

Para criar esta célula, foi feita uma cópia do genoma existente, o de uma bactéria (Mycoplasma mycoides), mas com sequências de ADN adicional.

Posteriormente, transplantaram o genoma sintético da bactéria para outra, denominado capricolum microplasma, conseguindo "activar" as células deste último.

fonte: http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=42800&op=all#cont


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mai 2010 às 20:16)

Poderá ser um importante ponto de partida no campo da investigação.


----------

